# Catford SE6- chitter chatter



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

With the chitter chatter series- here's an opening to talk about the Catford area

Lewisham Council is planning to redevelop the town centre in Catford, including the offices Laurence House.  Catford is great for buying property and a  nice residential area.  Mountsfield Park is home to Lewisham Peoples Day- who went there earlier this month? and I still have wonderful images of those racing dogs before they closed the track

Come on.......have your chance to share things regarding likeable Catford


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jul 31, 2010)

The two Tigers; was it New Tiger's Head and Old Tiger's Head? Only going back about thirty years.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't know the pubs in Catford very well- although I lived in the area for 4 years.  I went with work colleagues to the pub almost next to the post office there, when our firm held a function at Lewisham theatre.  A man joined our table, a total stranger, and asked me if I kissed.  Thought 'what?' and verbally politely declined...my gf comes first


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

Do people remember that abandoned school on that one way traffic island where Lidl, MacDonalds and the sports shop are now?  locals say devil worshippers squatted there.  Thought I spotted loadsa burning candles and strange noises through cracked windows when I used to walk past at night

And proposals for use of the old cinema.   Ideas have included conversion into a church etc


----------



## Maggot (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> With the chitter chatter series- here's an opening to talk about the Catford area
> 
> Lewisham Council is planning to redevelop the town centre in Catford, including the offices Laurence House.  Catford is great for buying property and a  nice residential area.  Mountsfield Park is home to Lewisham Peoples Day- who went there earlier this month? and I still have wonderful images of those racing dogs before they closed the track
> 
> Come on.......have your chance to share things regarding likeable Catford


 Isn't this stuff covereed by the Lewisham neighbourhoods Chitter Chatter?

I'd like to start a Bromley Chitter Chatter, but it would sink like a stone.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 31, 2010)

AnnaKarpik said:


> The two Tigers; was it New Tiger's Head and Old Tiger's Head? Only going back about thirty years.


 
They are actually in nearby Lee Green. One of them has closed down now, but I can't remember which.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Isn't this stuff covereed by the Lewisham neighbourhoods Chitter Chatter?
> 
> I'd like to start a Bromley Chitter Chatter, but it would sink like a stone.


 We have Peckham and Camberwell chitter chatter, so what's different about allowing a separate Lewisham and Catford chitter chatter.  The Lewisham thread is focused on SE13 and areas around.   Here I've raised specific issues relating to Catford only

Nothing sinks on Urban75-  always loadsa guys and girls with something to add


----------



## Maggot (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> We have Peckham and Camberwell chitter chatter, so what's different about allowing a separate Lewisham and Catford chitter chatter.  The Lewisham thread is focused on SE13 and areas around.   Here I've raised specific issues relating to Catford only


 
The difference is that the Lewisham one is for the Lewisham _neighbourhood_ which includes the surrounding area. The Camberwell one is just for Camberwell, which is why the Peckham one sprung up.  Plus I think there's more urbanites in Peckham and Camberwell than Catford and Lewisham.

But I'm being pedantic.  Fair play to you for starting this one. Best of luck to her and all who post on her.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

I like Catford for having the town hall and south circular- makes it another hub in Lewisham borough


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2010)

A breakaway, separatist thread huh?


*considers sendings the tanks in*


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

Melinda said:


> A breakaway, separatist thread huh?
> 
> 
> *considers sendings the tanks in*


 

Just a more focused thread makes for nippy discussion


----------



## oryx (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> Lewisham Council is planning to redevelop the town centre in Catford, including the offices Laurence House.


 
That is a huge and very disruptive plan for redevelopment. It actually includes _re-routing the South Circular._

How Lewisham Council can even consider this in the context of the proposed cuts is beyond me. Apparently, they bought the shopping centre not too long ago to pave the way for the first phase of this redevelopment.


----------



## oryx (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> Do people remember that abandoned school on that one way traffic island where Lidl, MacDonalds and the sports shop are now?  locals say devil worshippers squatted there.  Thought I spotted loadsa burning candles and strange noises through cracked windows when I used to walk past at night
> 
> And proposals for use of the old cinema.   Ideas have included conversion into a church etc



Fascinating stuff - devil worshippers in Catford!

I thought the old cinema site was retirement flats now.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2010)

Smashing the fuck out of Milford Towers and that foul parade of stores can only be good thing. 

I spoke to Councillor Egan and some of the redevelopment officers at People's Day. 
They are very serious about demolishing Laurence House and re- jigging the Catford gyratory.  

But seeing as they utterly fucked up the Gateway development and the Surrey Canal project is picking up speed, I think any Catford regeneration is going to struggle to find the funding.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2010)

oryx said:


> Fascinating stuff - devil worshippers in Catford!
> 
> I thought the old cinema site was retirement flats now.


 The flats are on Sangley Road between Travis Perkins and the cinema. Another tiresome evangelical church took over the cinema.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

Melinda said:


> The flats are on Sangley Road between Travis Perkins and the cinema. Another tiresome evangelical church took over the cinema.


 
Sangley road has some of the most run down small shops



Melinda said:


> I spoke to Councillor Egan and some of the redevelopment officers at People's Day.
> They are very serious about demolishing Laurence House and re- jigging the Catford gyratory.


Laurence Ho only opened 20 years ago and that Canadian Avenue behind it is awkward too


----------



## oryx (Jul 31, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Smashing the fuck out of Milford Towers and that foul parade of stores can only be good thing.
> 
> I spoke to Councillor Egan and some of the redevelopment officers at People's Day.
> They are very serious about demolishing Laurence House and re- jigging the Catford gyratory.
> ...


 
The decision to demolish Milford Towers is long overdue but the scheme to reroute the A205, demolish Laurence House and the town hall is ridiculous, especially for a council claiming to need to make cuts in social services, close libraries etc.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2010)

'Development' in that whole town centre area has been so poorly managed. With the exception of the new school buildings completed recently, everything built locally in the past 20 years is spectacularly ugly with no thought given to aesthetics. No one gives a shit about architecture or road layout.

The sheer waste of resources by the housing association which did up every house on Plassy Road on the South Circular only to pull them down and stick up 50 fuck ugly shoebox units is breathtaking. Plus driving down Plassy Road now is like going through a tunnel with large ugly buildings on both sides of the road. 

That whole Lidl Island development is poorly designed and so fucking ugly, in fact the whole area warrants a nuclear strike. So many cheap, brutalist eyesores. 

There are some beautiful houses in the streets around there- Canadian Avenue and Inchmery, Culverley and Penerley but my god the amenties want knocking down.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

Melinda said:


> There are some beautiful houses in the streets around there- Canadian Avenue and Inchmery, Culverley and Penerley but my god the amenties want knocking down.


 A nice garden centre on Culverley Road- have you been?  buying big outdoor pet fish too



oryx said:


> The decision to demolish Milford Towers is long overdue but the scheme to reroute the A205, demolish Laurence House and the town hall is ridiculous, especially for a council claiming to need to make cuts in social services, close libraries etc.


obviously the councilllors feel  the development is  overdue too- hence warrants the limited goverenment money


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

oryx said:


> Fascinating stuff - devil worshippers in Catford!
> 
> I thought the old cinema site was retirement flats now.


 
 makes the Catford experience a hair raiser haha


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> A nice garden centre on Culverley Road- have you been?  buying big outdoor pet fish too


Oh yes Phoebes is genuinely brilliant; its the best garden centre in SE London by far, and the staff actually know what they are talking about. They have an brilliant variety of plants.  

It can be expensive though.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Oh yes Phoebes is genuinely brilliant; its the best garden centre in SE London by far, and the staff actually know what they are talking about. They have an brilliant variety of plants.
> 
> It can be expensive though.


its a bit tucked away from the main road too- rely on getting customers by word of mouth rather than seen driving pass


----------



## clicker (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> Do people remember that abandoned school on that one way traffic island where Lidl, MacDonalds and the sports shop are now?  locals say devil worshippers squatted there.  Thought I spotted loadsa burning candles and strange noises through cracked windows when I used to walk past at night
> 
> And proposals for use of the old cinema.   Ideas have included conversion into a church etc



Plassey Road school...imaginatively named eh....as a bored ten year old I used to stand on the footbridge outside that school and drop pink and white marshmallows on the roofs of buses passing underneath....my next door neighbour had a parka with big pockets and was addicted to shop lifting them...

Totally agree about the waste of dosh doing up the houses on that stretch only to knock them down...although it'll now house 60 families as opposed to about 15...years ago they were compulsorily purchased I think with the view to knocking them all down to widen the south circ....so that isn't on the plan now?

So long as they don't touch the Broadway Theatre they can flatten the rest of Catford....complete eyesore.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 1, 2010)

clicker said:


> Plassey Road school...imaginatively named eh....as a bored ten year old I used to stand on the footbridge outside that school and drop pink and white marshmallows on the roofs of buses passing underneath....


haha.you Catford culprit 


clicker said:


> So long as they don't touch the Broadway Theatre they can flatten the rest of Catford....complete eyesore.


 Yeah..I love Catford's theatrre too- great for kids


----------



## hipipol (Aug 1, 2010)

*Though I live but a few minutes walk away....*

I reckon a thread dedicated to Catford is a bot wrong
Its a bit like a thread in praise of yer favourite landfill site.....


----------



## Melinda (Aug 1, 2010)

Massive LOL!  You rude cunt!


----------



## hipipol (Aug 1, 2010)

Rude??? Who me????

I reckon you could blend some kind of mini-golf and walk thru Catford event bigging up the good bts.... it would shut the  sarccy comment crew up ... once we knew the truth, etc...


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 1, 2010)

hipipol said:


> I reckon a thread dedicated to Catford is a bot wrong
> Its a bit like a thread in praise of yer favourite landfill site.....


 
please..........don't denigrate Catford.  Without Catford  Lewisham borough will have a big hole and wouldn't function


----------



## hipipol (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd like to say sorry for having apparently killed this thread  with ridicule

PS I do like the walk beside the Ravensbourne, thats rather nice
The road to Lewsiham is also quite ....well, OK


Best I can do as a big up


----------



## Melinda (Aug 4, 2010)

S'ok, everyone knows you're one of 'us' now.




Mr Blob said:


> please..........don't denigrate Catford.  Without Catford  Lewisham borough will have a big hole and wouldn't function


 
 Are you taking the piss? 

While I think Catford is much maligned (it certainly feels safer and less aggro than some of the places in SE London beloved on here) - there is no charm and little attractive about the town centre. Its's crowded, ugly and surrounded by a slow moving tide of traffic belching out filthy fumes.  

Just attempting to crossing the road will ruin your day. Shopping for anything other than food is useless, the night time economy must be negligible.

Saving graces- a few nice places to eat (Sapporos and Appetito and a couple of takeaways), the train links and a brilliant local theatre.


----------



## clicker (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes it is good for eateries....went to the Eastern Queen this year...first time in a few years and hands up it was one of the best Chinese eating experiences I have had in my life....food , service and interior top notch. I think a woman may manage it now...at least she seemed to....the staff are excellent.

Also Spice Grove just before Lewisham hospital...is a fabulous place for a buffet at the weekend....and dirt cheap too....as you sit the waiters replenish the food continually with heaps of fresh, steaming , wonderfully smelling grub....no luke warm bhajis lurking in day old grease here.

And yes, the theatre is something that bromley and Lewisham can only cast envious glances at....shame the streets are so crowded, the traffic is non moving and there are more nutters per square yard that your average locale....and the white lightening drinking mob who have taken up residence outside the drug centre and piss all over the grassy areas are an eyesore.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 4, 2010)

clicker said:


> Yes it is good for eateries....went to the Eastern Queen this year...first time in a few years and hands up it was one of the best Chinese eating experiences I have had in my life....food , service and interior top notch. I think a woman may manage it now...at least she seemed to....the staff are excellent.


 Where's that then?


----------



## oryx (Aug 4, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Where's that then?


 
Just wondering myself!

Catford seems to really, really lack good pubs.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh yes, good call-  Eastern Queen is well nice. Its of opposite Nandos. 

Same side of the road as Blockbusters and  that Mowtown Soul Bar place.


Catford pubs?  Well I know councillors and staff drink at the Catford Ram- but that's an ironic venue too far for me.


----------



## IMR (Aug 4, 2010)

The Motown Soul Bar looks great from the outside at night when they've got their neon sign switched on.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 5, 2010)

*Catford most blinding blues boy son*

Robin Trower
Not a lot os people remeber him, but I was obsessed, i never saw Hendrix, but this boy, oh my lord, I followed him from gig to gig, fought to the front to watch his hands.......

Quick listen


----------



## the button (Aug 5, 2010)

Catford went downhill when the gunshop was replaced by a cafe/bar. Gentrification. 

Interestingly, the one swanky coffee shop in Lewisham (Cafe de Soleil) closed and was replaced by a greasy spoon (The Market Cafe). Also, The One ("Lewisham's first gastropub" ) wasn't a complete success and now appears to be a sports bar of some description.


----------



## oryx (Aug 5, 2010)

the button said:


> Catford went downhill when the gunshop was replaced by a cafe/bar. Gentrification.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 5, 2010)

the button said:


> Catford went downhill when the gunshop was replaced by a cafe/bar. Gentrification.


 Proper pmsl!  Apetito do a good sandwich though, and the staff are fit. 

I remembered that Italian restaurant  directly underneath Eros House.  Their food is/ was great.



> Interestingly, the one swanky coffee shop in Lewisham (Cafe de Soleil) closed and was replaced by a greasy spoon (The Market Cafe). Also, The One ("Lewisham's first gastropub" ) wasn't a complete success and now appears to be a sports bar of some description.


 The One closed down? Ooh, I  wasnt aware of that. Shit name.  And it cant exist in a vacuum, there is so little to do in Lewisham in the evenings. If you're going to do a Blackheath pub crawl, you just wouldnt start on Belmont Hill. 

Is that pub by Lewisham station still boarded up?  Bar 286 opposite the fire station does well, but then it caters for a niche market.


----------



## clicker (Aug 5, 2010)

I can confirm Catford has indeed gawn to the dawgs....or not as the case may be...trawled all it's many pound, sub pound and quasi pound shops yesterday in search of table mats....could I find any? Could I buggery....I wanted a packet of 4, 6 would have sufficed even...of those roll up rafia jobbies....or bamboo equally ecceptable....no such thing exists in the place....are all it's residents complete heathens at the dining table ma'am?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing suitable in Poundtretcher? Oh la laa.

You must have very high standards. Clearly the sort who'd be better off in The Glades.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2010)

can't believe they're thinking of re-routeing the south circ!


----------



## clicker (Aug 5, 2010)

No I have very low standards, which was why I was sure Catford would bear fruit....nothing...cheap was what I was after...not those fancy pants wipe clean melamine jobs.....I was left wanting and the table was bare.

I'm not a fan of the Glades...don't like indoor shopping centres really...the high street in Bromley is my limit mostly...apart from debenhams for the perfume counter of course.....here look at us, we've crossed the boundary...up Bromley Hill and past Quasar before we had time to blink.....right back to sultry Catford and it's shite selection of tableware.....


----------



## clicker (Aug 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> can't believe they're thinking of re-routeing the south circ!



they've been thinking about it for the last twenty years....one planner on a bad flashback once mooted a flyover even.....they'll never do it in our life time....the catford cat has had its arse graffitted for the last ten years without anyone bothering to give it a wipe....


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 6, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Nothing suitable in Poundtretcher? Oh la laa.
> 
> You must have very high standards. Clearly the sort who'd be better off in The Glades.


Yeah, its like attempting to alter the route of the Thames at Westminster



Melinda said:


> I remembered that Italian restaurant  directly underneath Eros House.  Their food is/ was great.


I've been there with some friends - great food yup!



the button said:


> Catford went downhill when the gunshop was replaced by a cafe/bar. Gentrification.


Forgot all about the gun shop till  I read this-  think it was a shortage of wild rabbits at Ravensbourne park to shoot thast caused the closure haha


----------



## stat (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread - I've just moved to SE6 and have been looking for a garden centre, will check out Phoebe's!  Can't believe they're going to knock down Laurence House [eta: just realised they're not planning on knocking it down - phew!], is that the one that looks like the hanging gardens of babylon with all the plants all over it?  The library and council service desks are really good there too.  Anyone got a link to the proposed developments?

Any tips on good bars or places to see people like Robin Trowers much appreciated

eta: just went to phoebe's, a really great centre, thanks for letting me know (one thing I like about living here is you can get anything you need within a 10 minute walk).

Looked again at Laurence House, the car park behind it, and the planned re-routing of the south circular.  I think it looks a really good idea.  Particularly if the town hall opposite LH is taken down too, it would then leave that beautiful old theatre in full view with lots of public space around it and no traffic.  The south circular already seems to curve round LH, and going through the car park at the back seems more direct.  I suppose disruption would be quite minimal because they could just prepare the new stretch of road over the car park, then when it's ready just divert the road from the old bit to the new bit.

I hope they do go ahead with it, it could really make the rest of Rushey Green / Catford town centre so much more pedestrian friendly.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Stat, I hope you're settling in ok  

Laurence House is close to 20 years old, and the fact the it may be pulled down to re-route the South Circular- yet again, is just the latest evidence of Lewisham Council demonstrating limited foresight and fucking up massively with our money. 

Anyway, Im glad you like Phoebes- its so quaint


----------



## stat (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Melinda, it's good so far   What's your favourite bit of the area?  I think mine's the bit of ladywell fields by Catford station and the river.

I was thinking of drawing up a little map of the area, emphasising the green spaces, good independent stores and general community goings-on (like the Rushey Green Time Bank).  If it's just me doing it it'll probably just stay in my head as an idea - anyone else fancy getting involved?  No particular skills needed, just a bit of drive


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 29, 2010)

stat said:


> Thanks Melinda, it's good so far   What's your favourite bit of the area?  I think mine's the bit of ladywell fields by Catford station and the river.


 try Mountsfield park every July- Peoples day


----------



## clicker (Sep 4, 2010)

I like Phoebes at Christmas...it tends to make the effort decoration wise and a festive experience is guaranteed...although I find it a bit pricey during the year for your usual garden fare....and usually use it for my inspiration in the plant department, then hot foot it up the road to Homebase. It is always a handy place to buy that birthday present you have just remembered needs buying at 3.30pm on a sunday though....actually I prefer it's nick nacks to it's inflated petunias....then again, hard to beat the market stall on the corner near Barclays bank when it comes to buying flowers/plants..


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 5, 2010)

clicker said:


> I like Phoebes at Christmas...it tends to make the effort decoration wise and a festive experience is guaranteed...although I find it a bit pricey during the year for your usual garden fare....and usually use it for my inspiration in the plant department, then hot foot it up the road to Homebase. It is always a handy place to buy that birthday present you have just remembered needs buying at 3.30pm on a sunday though....actually I prefer it's nick nacks to it's inflated petunias....then again, hard to beat the market stall on the corner near Barclays bank when it comes to buying flowers/plants..


Homebase is pricey too.  Phoebes is a good place to take your kids to see the big fish on a quiet Sunday afternoon


----------



## clicker (Sep 5, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> Homebase is pricey too.  Phoebes is a good place to take your kids to see the big fish on a quiet Sunday afternoon



Very true....just don't buy the little ones.....we have bought 3 over the years and all have bellied up within a couple of months.....perhaps our fish keeping skills were more to blame, although I was advised not to buy fish from there, by an all round fishy expert, and dumbly ignored her advice and gave in to wheedling!


----------



## scanner (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone remember old Catford? Lewisham Hippodrome, Haircuts petshop & later Mr Smiths. Or am I going back too far?


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 6, 2010)

hipipol said:


> I reckon a thread dedicated to Catford is a bot wrong
> Its a bit like a thread in praise of yer favourite landfill site.....


 

who has a song dedicated in praise of Catford & the big cat


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 9, 2010)

Catford gets a mention in todays Standard. Ken's promising to do something about so many betting shops in the area - theres over 10 of them  (and I thought Deptford had it bad)
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23876252-ken-livingstone-halt-the-rise-of-betting-shops.do
lets hope he keeps to his word if he gets in again.


----------



## stat (Sep 29, 2010)

Planning Application Update:
The (railtrack?) land between Catford Bridge station and Doggett Road has an application for a four-storey development, commercial units on the bottom and residential above.  I've not seen the plans but sounds good to me, depending on what the commercial units turn out to be.  Don't know what they would be, there's already plenty of caffs and fried chicken.


----------



## clicker (Sep 30, 2010)

stat said:


> Planning Application Update:
> The (railtrack?) land between Catford Bridge station and Doggett Road has an application for a four-storey development, commercial units on the bottom and residential above.  I've not seen the plans but sounds good to me, depending on what the commercial units turn out to be.  Don't know what they would be, there's already plenty of caffs and fried chicken.



What bit of land....the station is adjoined to Dogget road isn't it? Or do you mean that funny triangular bit where the mini cab office outside the station is?


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 1, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Catford gets a mention in todays Standard. Ken's promising to do something about so many betting shops in the area - theres over 10 of them  (and I thought Deptford had it bad)
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23876252-ken-livingstone-halt-the-rise-of-betting-shops.do
> lets hope he keeps to his word if he gets in again.



Yeah, too many betting shops not good


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 1, 2010)

stat said:


> already plenty of caffs and fried chicken.


 
not enough good restaurants


----------



## IMR (Oct 1, 2010)

Dunno if Stansted Road counts as Catford, but I like the Blythe Hill Tavern, a really nice old school pub.


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 2, 2010)

IMR said:


> Dunno if Stansted Road counts as Catford, but I like the Blythe Hill Tavern, a really nice old school pub.


 
Of course, the South Circular is the lifeblood of Catford


----------



## stat (Oct 3, 2010)

clicker said:


> What bit of land....the station is adjoined to Dogget road isn't it? Or do you mean that funny triangular bit where the mini cab office outside the station is?


This is the site: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...4586,-0.024416&spn=0.000771,0.002747&t=h&z=19

It's on Doggett Road, just after that short terrace of three-storey houses on your left.


----------



## IMR (Oct 3, 2010)

Fair enough, I don't know Catford well, Mr Blob. I go once a week to Stansted Road and that's about it.


----------



## clicker (Oct 3, 2010)

stat said:


> This is the site: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...4586,-0.024416&spn=0.000771,0.002747&t=h&z=19
> 
> It's on Doggett Road, just after that short terrace of three-storey houses on your left.


 ah. right...the triangular piece of land at the other end....now will the people living opposite the proposed development on Doggett rd....be glad that it deadens the train noise or be appalled that they lose their view to the railway and open space beyond of the defunct dog track....and when are they going to build on the dog track....I thought it would be houses/flats for the residents of milford towers to move into when that is bulldozed?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 3, 2010)

stat said:


> Planning Application Update:
> The (railtrack?) land between Catford Bridge station and Doggett Road has an application for a four-storey development, commercial units on the bottom and residential above.  I've not seen the plans but sounds good to me, depending on what the commercial units turn out to be.  Don't know what they would be, there's already plenty of caffs and fried chicken.


 
They should call it the Cat and Dog.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 4, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> With the chitter chatter series- here's an opening to talk about the Catford area
> 
> Lewisham Council is planning to redevelop the town centre in Catford, including the offices Laurence House.  Catford is great for buying property and a  nice residential area.  Mountsfield Park is home to Lewisham Peoples Day- who went there earlier this month? and I still have wonderful images of those racing dogs before they closed the track
> 
> Come on.......have your chance to share things regarding likeable Catford


Laurence House was only built in the early nineties. It cost a fortune then as well. All that marble. The councillors went on a fact finding mission to Italy to choose it specially.


----------



## stat (Oct 4, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Laurence House was only built in the early nineties. It cost a fortune then as well. All that marble. The councillors went on a fact finding mission to Italy to choose it specially.


 
hahaha, nice work


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 8, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Laurence House was only built in the early nineties. It cost a fortune then as well. All that marble. The councillors went on a fact finding mission to Italy to choose it specially.



Thats right, I moved to Catford in 1992 and Laurence House had recently opened


----------



## TopCat (Oct 11, 2010)

What was worse than the councillors going to italy to pick the marble was...

The marble _ran out_ as they were cladding the building with it. The police got involved and raided loads of homes connected with the construction crew. They had build marble porches, marble kitchen floors, had slabs in the garage, were flogging it to all and sundry.


----------



## stat (Oct 11, 2010)

TopCat said:


> What was worse than the councillors going to italy to pick the marble was...
> 
> The marble _ran out_ as they were cladding the building with it. The police got involved and raided loads of homes connected with the construction crew. They had build marble porches, marble kitchen floors, had slabs in the garage, were flogging it to all and sundry.


 
only the finest for catford!


----------



## stat (Oct 11, 2010)

repeat call for anyone interested in a drawing up a people's map of catford...


----------



## stat (Oct 11, 2010)

Catford Cycling Club in the guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/audioslideshow/2010/oct/11/catford-cycling-club-hill-climb-classic


----------



## clicker (Oct 12, 2010)

stat said:


> Catford Cycling Club in the guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/audioslideshow/2010/oct/11/catford-cycling-club-hill-climb-classic



Thanks really enjoyed that...the images and the heavy breathing made me feel as though I'd cycled it meself...

Drove down doggett road today and really missed the dogtrack....with pubs dying at a rate of knots and evenings out revolving more around 'doing' something, other than just sitting and drinking in nicotine stained pubs, I wonder if it would have seen a resurgence in popularity. Or maybe I was just awash with nostalgia for something I never really bothered with when it was around...sadly.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 12, 2010)

stat said:


> repeat call for anyone interested in a drawing up a people's map of catford...


 
What is a people's map? Sounds interesting.


----------



## stat (Oct 12, 2010)

Maggot said:


> What is a people's map? Sounds interesting.


 
Something showing what's around, in a way that road maps don't.  Was thinking, for example, picking out all the green spaces, the community advice places, places of historical or social interest, interesting places to hang out etc.  Things that you'd only get to know about once you've lived here a while.  

Could all get a bit cluttered depending on how much info you put on, but I think there's ways round it to keep it visually appealing yet useful.

Not sure if that's particularly clear, bedtime


----------



## oryx (Oct 13, 2010)

scanner said:


> Anyone remember old Catford? Lewisham Hippodrome, Haircuts petshop & later Mr Smiths. Or am I going back too far?


 
I just asked my other half, Lewisham born'n'bred, in his mid-50s, and he said:

'FUCK OFF, I'M NOT *THAT *OLD'.

He reckons the Lewisham Hippodrome was demolished in the 1920s!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 14, 2010)

oryx said:


> I just asked my other half, Lewisham born'n'bred, in his mid-50s, and he said:
> 
> 'FUCK OFF, I'M NOT *THAT *OLD'.
> 
> He reckons the Lewisham Hippodrome was demolished in the 1920s!


 
It was demolioshed in 1961.  http://www.arthurlloyd.co.uk/Lewisham.htm


----------



## oryx (Oct 14, 2010)

Maggot said:


> It was demolioshed in 1961.  http://www.arthurlloyd.co.uk/Lewisham.htm


 
I'll tell him that. With glee. 

Looks like an interesting link BTW.


----------



## scanner (Oct 27, 2010)

oryx said:


> I just asked my other half, Lewisham born'n'bred, in his mid-50s, and he said:
> 
> 'FUCK OFF, I'M NOT *THAT *OLD'.
> 
> He reckons the Lewisham Hippodrome was demolished in the 1920s!


 

I used to visit the Hippodrome during the war with my parents. What about "Mr Smiths" famous for the gang shoot-out back in the 60s?


----------



## oryx (Oct 28, 2010)

scanner said:


> I used to visit the Hippodrome during the war with my parents. What about "Mr Smiths" famous for the gang shoot-out back in the 60s?


 
I asked my partner about this & he mentioned a club called 'The Savoy'.....don't know if the two were connected?


----------



## scanner (Oct 29, 2010)

oryx said:


> I asked my partner about this & he mentioned a club called 'The Savoy'.....don't know if the two were connected?



I believe Mr Smiths was renamed The Savoy after the bloodshed in 1966. One of the largest nightclubs in London at the time. See "Gang Wars Of London" by W. Clarkson.


----------



## stat (Oct 31, 2010)

*Steve Bullock preparing to shaft Catford?*

This month's Lewisham Life referred to an update on the plans do do-up Catford Town Centre: www.lewisham.gov.uk/catfordtowncentre.

The plans aren't fundamentally different from what was previously proposed in the Action Plan, but the language has changed: instead of making public spaces, it's about selling land for development.

The new proposals:
    * Creation of 1,000 new homes.
    * Redevelopment of the Shopping Centre
    * A possible move of Council services, which would consolidate public sector services and provide additional development space on former office sites.
    * Major infrastructure work to the road network (which is owned by Transport for London) which would enable a more joined up town centre to be developed and could also free up additional space for development.


You'll notice how in that list freeing up space for development occurs twice, but is implicit in all of the proposals.

Compare that with the 2008's Action Plan vision: "'a lively, attractive town centre *focussed around a high quality network of public spaces*. It will have a well-designed shopping centre and leisure uses, provide homes for a large, diverse residential community and will be the home of Council services for the borough'." 

It seems plans for public space are now becoming plans for private development space. 

Call me suspicious but if the change in language and emphasis is anything to go by, looks like Steve Bullock et al are preparing to shaft Catford.


----------



## stat (Nov 16, 2010)

went for a jog on monday.  Ran up to Blythe Hill for the first time, saw the views of canary wharf and the city.  Then down through ladywell fields, where they're doing a lot of terraforming for the river, playground etc.  Looks so tranquil by the river there, nice old trees leaning over the water.  Then past wickes and the van where you can buy an "animal burger", past the lonely drinker and along the river with the dog walkers.  Saw one dog carrying a branch as thick as an arm, two and a half metres long!  turned quite fieldy, reminded me of running along the river lea up in Hackney.  Then garages, superstores, those giant gas drums, and lower sydenham.

Random post, just thought it was fun to see so many different views of London in a thirty minute run.


----------



## stat (Nov 30, 2010)

*Catford Protests*

News on the bust-up down at town hall; choose your news source:

newshopper

guardian

urbz

i happened to be chewing on some chicken at the-chicken-shop-formerly-known-as-morley's ("some problem" has meant they've taken down all reference to the company) when i saw the demo go past, so leapt up, they'd walked all the way from Goldsmith's apparently, had took them an hour.  fair play to them.


----------



## stat (Jan 2, 2011)

Catford makes guardian.co.uk's front page: 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/jan/02/postwar-prefab-houses-demolition-london
*Largest postwar prefab estate to be demolished
*Campaigners say key piece of history will be lost after only six of 187 houses built by German and Italian PoWs listed


----------



## softybabe (Jan 2, 2011)

stat said:


> Catford makes guardian.co.uk's front page:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/jan/02/postwar-prefab-houses-demolition-london
> *Largest postwar prefab estate to be demolished
> *Campaigners say key piece of history will be lost after only six of 187 houses built by German and Italian PoWs listed


 
awwwww....I used to cycle past them when I was working in Catford


----------



## boohoo (Jan 3, 2011)

See my pre-fab thread is sooo relevant -I'm ahead of the guardian although maybe they read the thread I posted the other day and copied it.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 3, 2011)

Different question: does anyone know about the derelict Catford Conservative Club Building?


----------



## stat (Jan 3, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Different question: does anyone know about the derelict Catford Conservative Club Building?


 
just that it looks quite cool  perhaps it was quite a different catford when it was in its heyday, overlooking those cricket fields.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 3, 2011)

Well it seems to be three different buildings - one bit looks quite old. Just wondered why know one is doing anything about it..


----------



## Mr Blob (Jan 15, 2013)

hey
who knows this restaurant?

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...ois_faces_closure_over__sex_in_the_basement_/

fancy mixing food with sex   lol


----------



## oryx (Jan 15, 2013)

"People talked about having to clean up faeces from outside the restaurant."

 don't think I want to know it!!!


----------



## Mr Blob (Jan 15, 2013)

a madhouse in SE6 presented as a restaurant outwardly


----------



## clicker (Jan 16, 2013)

Never noticed it....must be close to the italian pizza place....bet they're counting the days


----------



## ska invita (Jan 16, 2013)

Mr Blob said:


> Of course, the South Circular is the lifeblood of Catford


thats one way to view that permanent traffic jam


----------



## Maggot (Jan 18, 2013)

Mr Blob said:


> hey
> who knows this restaurant?
> 
> http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...ois_faces_closure_over__sex_in_the_basement_/
> ...


 The discreet charm of the_* Bourgeois *_


----------



## craigxcraig (May 31, 2013)

Just found this thread - I'm looking at place on Dogget Road tomorrow. That land referred to earlier in the thread is still for sale and looks like the dogtrack is still to have something done to it (I didn't realise what it was til I read here!)

ETA: Just found this, 500 homes: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22425127


----------



## oryx (May 31, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Just found this thread - I'm looking at place on Dogget Road tomorrow. That land referred to earlier in the thread is still for sale and looks like the dogtrack is still to have something done to it (I didn't realise what it was til I read here!)
> 
> ETA: Just found this, 500 homes: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22425127


 
There are now plans for the old Catford Dogs site to go ahead. I don't live all that far away and am a bit concerned about the effect it will have in terms of pressure on services like transport and GP surgeries, also schools although I don't have kids myself. There's no new infrastructure developments being proposed to cope with c.500 new homes AFAIK.


----------



## clicker (May 31, 2013)

Doggett rd - two stations within two minute walk. Handy for commuters .Often hankered after that street staggering home from Charing Cross.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2013)

clicker said:


> Doggett rd - two stations within two minute walk. Handy for commuters .Often hankered after that street staggering home from Charing Cross.


 
downside is trains pretty much just across the road.

also (if it's south of holbeach road) buses past the door (doggett road - holbeach road - thomas lane is the terminus loop for the 160 and 320) which is not to everyone's taste


----------



## clicker (May 31, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> downside is trains pretty much just across the road.
> 
> also (if it's south of holbeach road) buses past the door (doggett road - holbeach road - thomas lane is the terminus loop for the 160 and 320) which is not to everyone's taste


 

I live on a much busier road now - noise doesn't bother me, only notice the traffic when it stops, almost lulled to sleep by the whoosh of trucks. I know it wouldnt suit everyone and one day i'll be in a leafy idyll. But when i commuted to london, dogget rd would have ticked my box.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 31, 2013)

At the moment I back on to the crofton park train line (goes from Catford to Blackfriars) and barely notice the trains passing.

The place I'm looking at is really close to the station and looks ideal - I would stay in Brockley but can't afford it, Literally 1 mile from my current house and places are 150/200k cheaper


----------



## clicker (May 31, 2013)

The overground has shot brockley through the roof price wise - bloody excellent mode of transport though. And the cupcake shops are adding value all the time


----------



## oryx (May 31, 2013)

clicker said:


> The overground has shot brockley through the roof price wise - bloody excellent mode of transport though. And the cupcake shops are adding value all the time


 
I heartily echo the  about the cupcake shops........


----------



## craigxcraig (May 31, 2013)

clicker said:


> The overground has shot brockley through the roof price wise - bloody excellent mode of transport though. And the cupcake shops are adding value all the time


 
I'll just have cycle up Ravensbourne Park to get my cupcake fix


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2013)

I was in Catford a few days ago and see that Costa has arrived...


----------



## love detective (Oct 5, 2013)

the old catford conservative club a few doors along is being made into a pub by the antic chain - work started round the back of it the other week


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 6, 2013)

love detective said:


> the old catford conservative club a few doors along is being made into a pub by the antic chain - work started round the back of it the other week
> 
> View attachment 41517



I always imagined the club having members as old and decrepit as the sign...


----------



## clicker (Oct 6, 2013)

Aren't there backs of house down that alley...wonder how they'll make the entry look more inviting? Interesting place for a pub...does antic have the catford bridge tavern?


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 16, 2014)

Lewisham councillors tried to save the Catford Tavern from closing last couple of years.  Instead, when their attempts failed, the business and customers were transferred to the once empty old Catford conservative club a stones throw away


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 23, 2014)

Here is an article that says Catford has hot properties for buyers! 

http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/aug/22/lets-move-to-catford-south-east-london


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 29, 2014)

love detective said:


> the old catford conservative club a few doors along is being made into a pub by the antic chain - work started round the back of it the other week
> 
> View attachment 41517



Was in here for a short while tonight,  my first time...is looking much better and I love the shabby chic myself. It is a mighty fine building, and according to a mate who is local it is looking much better than when they first opened. It cetainly has a lot going for it now and for the future IMO.

Not too pricey and big enough not to feel squashed when it got busy. They serve food, had a brief look at the menu, didn't look unreasonable but then again I didn't eat thee. will definately go back at some point.


----------



## clicker (Sep 6, 2014)

Can anybody offer home to this lovely cat? abandoned when neighbours moved out a couple of months ago. My 2 are walloping it at every occasion. Probably about 5 months old. not sure of the sex. I haven't let it indoors but feed it in their leftovers outside .. south london based and desperate. I have rang cats protection league, celia hammond and rspca... Everybody is full so far


----------



## clicker (Sep 6, 2014)

Urgh theres only one...bloody phone.


----------



## Mr Blob (Sep 9, 2014)

Red arrows flying over Catford tomorrow 7.04pm!  

http://ourhithergreen.com/2014/09/the-red-arrows-to-fly-over-catford-wednesday-10-september/


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2014)

whats going on over by the old dog track these days? havent been down there in years...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 15, 2014)

Mr Blob said:


> hey
> who knows this restaurant?
> 
> http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...ois_faces_closure_over__sex_in_the_basement_/
> ...



Great find...I have promised an out of towner some culcha at the end of the month so this can go on the list of options.


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 15, 2014)

Was in the constitution the other night and cause I cycled from town, asked for a pint of lime and soda. ..  went to pay and was told it was on the house -- they don't charge! Big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2014)

ska invita said:


> whats going on over by the old dog track these days? havent been down there in years...



the doggydrome is to be redeveloped for housing

found a blog piece here

not sure if work has started yet, or whether it's one of those things that keeps getting announced...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Great find...I have promised an out of towner some culcha at the end of the month so this can go on the list of options.


Le Bourgeois 
Classic Catford


----------



## oryx (Oct 15, 2014)

ska invita said:


> whats going on over by the old dog track these days? havent been down there in years...





Puddy_Tat said:


> the doggydrome is to be redeveloped for housing
> 
> found a blog piece here
> 
> not sure if work has started yet, or whether it's one of those things that keeps getting announced...



The blog article you've linked to is an interesting piece, Puddy Tat - thanks for that.

They do appear to have started work, or preparation for it. What worries me is there are about 500-odd new homes and no provision made for the stress they will put on transport, schools, GPs etc. etc...........


----------



## clicker (Oct 16, 2014)

Lots of work being started on the doggy track - they've put sheeting up against the railway fence that used to seperate it from that place that sold those great big cable thingies on reels ( that i always coveted as a garden table? ) . Now you can't watch for rats whilst waiting for a train - they take all our fun away.


----------



## moon (Oct 20, 2014)

I did a cycle ride along the river to Catford and came across this man with his Harris Hawk


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2015)

Expect some new luxury flats soon?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2015)

so sus


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2015)

moon said:


> I did a cycle ride along the river to Catford and came across this man with his Harris Hawk



Wow


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Expect some new luxury flats soon?




Indeed.


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 2, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Expect some new luxury flats soon?




here's a newslink regarding pub fire


http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...fter_Catford_Bridge_Tavern_goes_up_in_flames/


----------



## ska invita (Mar 2, 2015)

sounds like theres nothing sus about it - 4 guys working on the buildings renovation were caught in the fire and only got out thanks to fireman getting them out off the top floor on a cherrypicker!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 24, 2015)

http://londonist.com/2015/06/a-lame...um=Londonist&utm_content=A Lament For Catford


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2015)

Belushi said:


> http://londonist.com/2015/06/a-lament-for-catford.php?utm_campaign=coschedule&utm_source=facebook_page&utm_medium=Londonist&utm_content=A Lament For Catford


IMO articles like this are nothing but crypto gentrifying ones. If you dont want it to happen at least stop talking about it rather than writing up all the 'cool' spots and p[publishing them on a popular website. Its really a call out that its nearly 'safe' for everyone to come and live there


----------



## Pamela Green (Sep 7, 2016)

Mr Blob said:


> Do people remember that abandoned school on that one way traffic island where Lidl, MacDonalds and the sports shop are now?  locals say devil worshippers squatted there.  Thought I spotted loadsa burning candles and strange noises through cracked windows when I used to walk past at night
> 
> And proposals for use of the old cinema.   Ideas have included conversion into a church etc


Yes. I remember it. It was turned into a College in 1970/1971 and I went there to study local and central government. Does anyone have a photo of that school please?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2016)

Pamela Green said:


> Yes. I remember it. It was turned into a College in 1970/1971 and I went there to study local and central government. Does anyone have a photo of that school please?


 
couldn't come up with much on a search for plassy road school (as it was at one time)

this is about the best i can do



at the risk of stating the obvious, not sure quite how much of their archive photo collection lewisham council have online.

ETA - this one is better


----------

